# Thermapen Open Box Sale



## old prospector (Jan 20, 2012)

Just thought I would pass this on for anyone needing a Thermapen.

http://www.thermoworks.com/emails/2012_01_01_thermapen_open_box_sale.html


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 20, 2012)

This is an amazing deal - I just ordered the fastest color - the blue one as a back up to my slower black one


----------



## sqwib (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks, just ordered the yellow.


----------



## dward51 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks, I ordered an orange!!!


----------

